# Funny Marlin video



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Pretty funny Marlin video......the argument about gaffing it is hilarious


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, those are some classic statements. I too liked the gaff argument but my favorite was "color don't matter".


John


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good gawd


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Even though they sounded funny I was still sad when they lost the fish


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, thats the first 6 minute "fishing Video" i have watched that I did not see a fish?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

not quite close enough for a leader release ;-/

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Realtor said:


> Thanks, thats the first 6 minute "fishing Video" i have watched that I did not see a fish?


That's the first 6 minute fishing video when I was happy not to see a fish lol.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think they voted for Obama


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I did not know Honey Boo Boo and her family fished!! Ha ha! All kidding aside certainly sounds like they were having fun and that's what it's all about. I love her enthusiasm!


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

I would have liked to have seen their leadering skills at boat side.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

wide spread said:


> I would have liked to have seen their leadering skills at boat side.


"You better tie a rope to my leg"......:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Look here scooter.........


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That is one funny dang video!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

FUNNY CRAP THERE!!!! 

It was beautiful out there for sure!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Words fail me...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I need to find one of them "blue and what" lures.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I remember my first beer


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> I remember my first beer


Although that is not me, I can assure you that there was no beer or acting for that matter, involved in the making of that video.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

MSViking said:


> I did not know Honey Boo Boo and her family fished!! Ha ha!


That is funny right there.


John


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

He's actually a pretty good fisherman and runs a SeaCat called Southern Charm. He was named 2012 Captian of the year, in the Destin Rodeo. 

BuckWild can confirm this...we know him personally.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't think any body is knocking him personally, it is just a really funny video. Like was mentioned earlier, looks like they were having fun and that's all that matters. Happy that man and fish made it through that one healthy!


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nah I don't think anybody's knocking him. We've laughed about that video for a long time. The dude's hilarious! He would love knowing everybody is getting a good laugh out of the video.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Felt bad for them in the end but I really wanted to see them try and land the fish.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Im the ******* with the rod and straw hat*

The video is in 2 parts as I didnt have any decent software at the time to easlily edit it into one shorter and really need to do that. The 1st video actually does show the fish tail walking and jumping like crazy however my wife(who'd been slightly into the box wine at this point) was so excited she didnt hold the camera exactly straight so the quality isn't very good.As you could tell that was our first confirmed marlin hookup after many trips to the gulfstream offshore Savannah Georgia in the 90's with a few more since then and during my trips offshore Destin and my 3 trips to the rigs since moving to the Destin area in 2002.Ive got a buddy that caught some marlin in mexico and the captain kept one and smoked it for him and he just raved about it plus Ive heard they eat it all the time in Hawaii so I would like to try it sometime.That being said I realize the conservation side of this issue and many of you think its unforgivable to even consider and to you I respect that to a point and believe they should be released in most cases but opinions are like a$$holes everbody got one so that alone doesnt make it special and furthermore Scooter caught leadered and released a blue at Horn Mountain in May of last year on his boat and got picks but no video of it. I like the honey boo boo reference and hell I know the video is funny(or is somes opinion just sad) thats why I posted it on youtube to start with.We picked up a 44, 60 and 66lb.yellowfin that same day and an 82lb tuna the next morning and lost another 80-90 class at the boat the next morning with 84.lb tuna being our best so far. I feel so blessed to be able to live and fish in this area .Heres the 1st video right after hookup.


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Catdad in da house!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great video man, I sure got a kick out of it!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations to ya'll for at least laying hooks in one. I think most are just ribbin' ya'll. The reaction to having that fish on is as it should be, fun. If you ever lose that part of it, you need to get out of the game. I have fished with some that make that seem mild.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Been fishing since I could walk but mainly freshwater until I got invited on an offshore trip when I was just fresh out of high school.We were fishing with an aqauintances buddy who was a member of the Savannah Yacht Club and was entered their tournament that had a bottom fishing division.We arrived just as the sun was coming up on slick calm seas and started pulling up vermillion snapper(called b-liners in atlanctic and mingo here)2 at a time about 2-3.lbs a piece and hooked up and got about 10.ft up when something big likely a jewfish or warsaw swallowed one of the mingos and with the 9/0 penn 100.lb mono and drag locked down it pulled me to my knees before straighting the 7/0 j-hook.We went on to catch many more mingos,huge seabass and triggerfish and I took 2nd place in that divsion with the guy that invited me taking 1st.From that point on Ive been hopelessly hooked on offshore fishing of all types and cant imagine life without the possiblity of that next trip.


----------

